# Mounted Games Comp***



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Exciting! Have fun!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I probably won't, i'm lazy :] 

Hopefully will be a good weekend, going to be very cold though. Hoping Bundy's back is ok throughout the weekend, but I know a girl who will have a spare horse there if it gets bad again. can't wait for my saddle!


----------



## LiveToJump (Jun 19, 2009)

Good luck girls!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

thanks guys, my team did really well! We came first out of our division  im so proud lol. It was fairly cold but it was worth it, Buddy had a few rears of excitement but hey. I'll put up some pics when i can. & if you go to horse deals, then go to the gallery, then go to mounted games at the coldest place on earth, they have some pics on there.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

And as usual there are no photos of any Belconnen riders. *sigh*, sometimes having a really small club sucks!


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

If you go to ....... Picasa Web Albums - Susan Lees - Zone 16 Mount...
there's some pics of my team & others as well.


----------

